
Last Week Tonight with John Oliver – Edward Snowden Interview - evanb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykfGWcmUbbk&feature=youtu.be
======
lancewiggs
Correct link to complete piece on Last Week Tonight channel on YouTube.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEVlyP4_11M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEVlyP4_11M)

